# Chain Link Fence Gate Latch



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

That looks like a home-made weld-up to compensate for a too-wide gate opening. Usually the gate frame uses the same tubing as the fence top rail. If so and if you have or can get some more mesh material, widen your gate, buy a new latch that slips over the post and cut of that latch and file/grind the weld smooth.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> buy a new latch that slips over the post



That's what I'm trying to find. I can't find any that slip over the post besides this one but I don't want to have to also replace the finger:


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

You could make your own latch out of flat piece of metal and shape it, then hold it in place with a bolt with a nylock nut. Or maybe take the latch out of one of these for a wood fence if you can find the right size.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Just to be clear, which piece in the image is the"latch"?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

On the left


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I found it at a local home center store, will either if these work:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The one in your original photo is the slip-on type - it just looks like it was slipped-on a length of gate post before the section was tack-welded to the real gate post. They should be readily available in any big box store or building centre for a couple of bucks and will match your existing "finger". There are all sorts of other options depending on need, etc. but they will all require you fixing your too-wide gate opening.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks like it may fit. How you going to get it on? maybe you can just se the latch, maybe not. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I went to check it out and it was too small for the post. And I was planning to bend it open and bend it back closed around the post so I don't need to disturb the weld. But I don't know where else to go find this part now or even measure how big my post is so I can match it and not have the same issue again at another store.

Also, I'm sure that if I just replace the latch I don't need to make the gate wider. It's just replacing a part.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Take the bolt out of the latch part and cut it away from the pipe without taking the pipe off. In mae-ling's post #4, drill the holes in the pipe and attach the latch (piece on the left) to the pipe so it will align with the existing piece on the right.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

> attach the latch (piece on the left) to the pipe so it will align with the existing piece on the right.


How will I attach a latch that is meant to be mounted on a flat surface, to a round post?

And how will I drill holes in the metal pipe? I've never drilled through that before and it looks pretty thick? What kind of bit would I need?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Solidify - I took another look at your photo and it may be that your fence is commercial grade which may be why you can't find a latch that fits the post. Commercial-grade chain link fences (parks, factories, etc.) usually have larger diameter posts made of thicker-walled metal. Big box stores and home building centres usually don't carry this grade. You might want to shop around fencing companies - just measure the post diameter (or take the photo with you). If you still want to somehow try to bolt a new latch to your assembly, and good quality drill bit should do it. The steel is fairly mild.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

How do I measure the post diameter?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

If you can see the top of the post and there is no cap you can measure there.
You can use 2 squares and make a diy caliper.
Use an adjustable wrench then measure the jaw opening.
measure the diameter and use circumference divided by pi (3.14) gives you diameter.
Or usually just eyeball it. with a tape measure held behind it.


----------

